# May Adopt



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wan/1150800696.html


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

If you do adopt, will these rats receive any vet treatment they require this time? Rats can go downhill very quickly, especially when left untreated, as you have discovered from Star's death. If you currently struggle with this aspect of having pets, it would be advisable to wait until you're in a situation where you can take them to a vet. Also rats should be kept in at least pairs - I noticed you put on the advert 1-2 rats. I suppose two single rats would be an option, but then you'd have to do quarantine and introductions properly.


----------



## acidrain (Apr 25, 2009)

I have taken care of my dog for 10 years now and he is very healthy and goes to the vets when needed. i am perfectibility capable of caring for animals.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Unless you have learned the lesson from what happened with poor Star, please rethink getting any more rats (or possibly more pets in general). Dogs are very different to rats - much sturdier in their health. You really need to learn to understand how serious it is when a small animal gets ill.

And I know this isn't the place for it .. but can you please do something about your signature? It is so large it makes your threads very awkward to read (and it is much larger then what is allowed in the rules of the forum btw)


----------

